# Tua e sua



## Don Juan de Marco

Gente, essa é uma dúvida que sempre quis sanar, mas sempre me esquecia de perguntar: qual é a diferença no uso de tua e sua?


----------



## Vanda

meu (carro)-  minha (casa)- 1a pessoa do singular
teu (carro)  tua (casa) - 2a pessoa do singular
seu (carro) sua  (casa) - 3a pessoa do singular


----------



## Don Juan de Marco

naum entendi mto bm, Vanda... entaum quer dizer que se eu disser, por exemplo: Vanda, eu quero comprar teu carro.... e Vanda, o Mário quer vender seu carro... é isso? se eu dissesse: VAnda, vc quer vender seu carro.... estaria errado gramaticante?


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> meu (carro)- minha (casa)- 1a pessoa do singular
> teu (carro) tua (casa) - 2a pessoa do singular
> seu (carro) sua (casa) - 3a pessoa do singular


 
Vanda,

Concordo, mas acho que a dúvida ocorre porque seu e sua aparecem também com a 2a. pessoa do singular, quando pensamos em _você_ em vez de _tu_.

Você vem com sua namorada?
"Sua insensatez não lhe deixa ver..."

O uso preferencial do _você_ em lugar do _tu_ trouxe o uso do _sua_ no lugar do _tua_ e, com isto, a confusão com a terceira pessoa do singular.

Daí se cria outro mecanismo pra evitar a ambigüidade: passa-se a usar _dele_ [_de_ + _ele_ = _dele_] ou _dela_ [_de_ + _ela_] de forma coloquial. 

Vale notar que aqui o pronome possessivo - ou o que se criou para tomar o lugar (_dele_ ou _dela_) - quebra a lógica da língua segundo a qual a flexão de gênero depende do objeto possuído e não do possuidor. 

Um abraço,

DJ


----------



## Vanda

Ah, o famoso seu (de você) e seu (dele).

Vanda, o seu carro está ali fora. (refere-se ao carro da Vanda)
Vanda, o teu carro está ali fora. (mesma coisa que a frase acima)
O carro do Mário é seu maior luxo. (seu = dele, do Mário)
Em inglês:
teu = your
seu= your, his, her


----------



## djlaranja

Dom Juan de Marco,

Com o passar do tempo, o _teu_ ou _tua_ passou a ser usado quando se tem mais intimidade com a pessoa.

Se é necessário, por questão de respeito ou distanciamento, chamar alguém de _senhor_ e não de _tu (você)_, passa a ser adequado usar o possessivo _seu_ e_ sua_ em lugar de _teu_ ou _tua_.

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## Don Juan de Marco

Muito obrigado, mesmo!!!! Vcs dois são sensacionais!!


----------



## Mace

Oi gente! Eu também sempre tive confussão com isso. O meu questionamento é o seguinte: o pronome pessoal "você" se conjuga como a terceira pessoa do singular. Mas, a função pragmática é da segunda pessoa do singular (substitui o "tu"). Então, teríamos que utilizar o "seu", o o "teu"? Ainda não fica claro pra mim!  Porque na fala, ja escutei utilizar os dois!


----------



## Vanda

Sim, o você refere-se à segunda pessoa, mas é  conjugado como a terceira (ele, ela). 
Tu gostas
Você gosta
Ele/ela gosta


----------



## Outsider

Mace said:


> Então, teríamos que utilizar o "seu", o o "teu"? Ainda não fica claro pra mim!


"Seu" é mais correcto gramaticalmente, mas no Brasil diz-se muito "teu".


----------



## spielenschach

*Tua* Mãe
A *sua* voz na Europa 
Carrega Com *A Tua* Cruz E Segue-Mel


----------



## djlaranja

Mace said:


> Oi gente! Eu também sempre tive fiz confussão com isso. O meu questionamento é o seguinte: o pronome pessoal "você" se conjuga como a terceira pessoa do singular. Mas, a função pragmática é da segunda pessoa do singular (substitui o "tu"). Então, teríamos que utilizar o "seu", ou o "teu"? Ainda não fica claro pra mim! Porque na fala, jaá escutei utilizar os dois!


 
Mace,

Como bem disse o Outsider, realmente o mais correto é usar: 

 o pronome possessivo _teu_ acompanhando o pronome pessoal _tu_ 

e 

 o pronome possessivo _seu_ acompanhando o pronome pessoal _você. _

A confusão se instala quando as pessoas fazem uso:

 do _tu_ acompanhado de _seu_ 

ou, o que é mais comum:

 do _você _acompanhado de _teu_ 

Abraço,

DJ

P.S.: Por favor, encare as observações que fiz na sua mensagem como uma tentativa de ajuda, ok? A idéia é só ajudar. Por favor, não se ofenda.


----------



## avok

" tua : sua "  according to the context


----------



## Ayazid

Don Juan de Marco said:


> Não entendi muito bom, Vanda... então quer dizer que se eu disser, por exemplo: Vanda, eu quero comprar teu carro.... e Vanda, o Mário quer vender seu carro... é isso? Se eu dissesse: Vanda, você quer vender seu carro.... estaria errado gramaticante?



Nossa, um estrangeiro corrigindo erros de um falante nativo? O que está havendo com este mundo? 

P.S.: Só zueira, viu! Mas olha, aqui estamos no santuário da língua portuguesa, não podemos assassiná-la, nem a sua ortografia!


----------



## Mace

Obigrada Djlaranja!
Agora ficou claro pra mim! 
Não me ofendo! O que eu mas queiro e aprender um pouco cada dia!
Mace.


----------



## djlaranja

Mace said:


> Obigrada Obrigada Djlaranja!
> Agora ficou claro pra mim!
> Não me ofendo! O que eu mas mais queiro quero e é aprender um pouco cada dia!
> Mace.



Sempre que você precisar, estou disposto a ajudar.

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## Chriszinho85

Existe um outro _thread_ com uma discussão semelhante a esta.  Aqui vai o _link_ para quem quiser lê-lo:

*Teu, Tua, & Brasil*


----------



## yankous

Ayazid said:


> Nossa, um estrangeiro corrigindo erros de um falante nativo? O que está havendo com este mundo?
> 
> P.S.: Só zueira, viu! Mas olha, aqui estamos no santuário da língua portuguesa, não podemos assassiná-la, nem a sua ortografia!



Oi, Ayazid!
Se é para corrigir errinhos...
Não entendi muito b*e*m, Vanda... (bem ao invés de bom)

Só apontei esse errinho por que todo mundo que aprende português se confunde em algum momento com o uso de bem e bom...

Um abraço!


----------



## Alandria

Aqui no Espírito Santo sempre usamos "seu, sua", jamais "teu, tua".
Ao que parece, os paulistanos misturam bastante as formas "tua, teu" com "você".


----------

